# Topics > AI in car and transport > Personal public transport >  Kista Mobility Week

## Airicist

Apr 25, 2016 - Apr 29, 2016
Kista Science City Sweden

Take a ride in the driverless buses at Kista Mobility Week

drivesweden.net/evenemang/kista-mobility-week

----------


## Airicist

Kista Mobility Week 2016 sneak preview

Uploaded on Apr 21, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Driverless busses in Kista Mobility Week 2016

Published on May 12, 2016




> In April 2016, Kista Mobility Week is happening and people can try driverless busses.

----------


## Airicist

Smart Mobility is here

Published on Oct 10, 2016




> Traffic congestion is an increasing problem in metropolitan and urban environments across the world, as cities struggle with the need to free up more space for people. On-demand mobility services and last minute mile solutions are needed, such as the first 5G enable autonomous shuttle buses which are being tested in a real-world environment in Kista, Sweden.

----------

